
Crowdfunded Game Console Is Made Out of Tape, Cardboard, and Fake Circuits - davidgerard
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/crowdfunded-coleco-chameleon-game-console-is-a-mess
======
kup0
This has been an entertaining (but unfortunate) situation to follow. It seems
they are in a whirlwind of deception and denial now. Their top FB post has
comments disabled/invisible.

What gets me is even when they were being deceptive, they didn't try hard at
all. Did they not expect that people would notice they stuffed an unrelated
PCI card into a plastic shell?

------
CM30
Well, this is an interesting story. Reminds me a bit of the Phantom games
console, that 'super system' that never materialised and seemed to be entirely
be a scam of some kind.

The most important about all this though, and which was mentioned in the video
posted in the article, was about where exactly this console would make money
or gain support. Cause only a small audience would buy a retro system like
this, and it's likely not enough to sustain any real game development or long
term business. And with the core of the system being basically the ability to
play games from existing consoles, none of these games would ever really make
sense as exclusives anyway.

Bit like the Ouya that. Just not enough of a market, or with unique enough
hardware to really support much in the way in terms of original games.

~~~
kup0
That's true. I don't see how any game could make any significant money from
this. They would make slightly more being a "bundled" game with the console,
but even then, the market for this console itself is incredibly small. On top
of that, just a fraction of that market would even concern themselves with
buying this.

Most of that community is already collecting games for other systems or
playing these games other ways.

Of course, now that their reputation is shot, the market can basically be
considered to be approaching non-existent.

